# Kozzman555 you crazy crazy bastage....



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This guy has lost his freaking mind. We had a conversation in the chat about our favorite cigars one evening. I mentioned that I love the GOF line and boy was that a mistake. So the little bastage talks me into giving him my address, says he's gonna send a couple GOF's my way. After I argued he said that he found a dog rocket in the bottom of his humi that he'd send along to make things "even out."

Well we can all say from the picture that he sent "a couple GOF's" and if that is his "dog rocket" I need to smoke from his humidor.

Kozz seriously bro, thank you very much......










(yes I know my laptop is filthy)


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Kozzman you crazy crazy bastage....*



teedles915 said:


> This guy has lost his freaking mind. We had a conversation in the chat about our favorite cigars one evening. I mentioned that I love the GOF line and boy was that a mistake. So the little bastage talks me into giving him my address, says he's gonna send a couple GOF's my way. After I argued he said that he found a dog rocket in the bottom of his humi that he'd send along to make things "even out."
> 
> Well we can all say from the picture that he sent "a couple GOF's" and if that is his "dog rocket" I need to smoke from his humidor.
> 
> ...


Nice Hit


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, very nice and yeah - that 888 is no dog rocket - LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sweet delicious dog rocket...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dr


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking dog rocket. Good god, that's a fine looking bunch of sticks. Enjoy!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Two great BOTLs throwing down... I love it! Great job Kozzman!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing hit!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bwahahaha I'm glad you got the package. You deserve it man. Enjoy the smokes brother!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish all dog rockets were as nice as those! great looking hit, Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

by "dog" rocket I think he meant pure bred with champion bloodlines....that is a great hit!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

what a lovely hit! great target Kozz!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish my top shelf was half as good as that dog rocket.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I wish my top shelf was half as good as that dog rocket.


Says the gentleman who just smoked a Tat anarchy >_<


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Says the gentleman who just smoked a Tat anarchy >_<


Thanks to the Herfabomber.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow....just WOW!!
That's incredible!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit Kozz. You are a crazy crazy bastage. I think the one you mailed to me is showing up tomorrow. If you pulled this stunt on me your in trouble buddy!

Although...

I can't really give you too much grief about this one. TW is a pretty good target to slap around. Enjoy TW.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Holy shit Kozz. You are a crazy crazy bastage. I think the one you mailed to me is showing up tomorrow. If you pulled this stunt on me your in trouble buddy!
> 
> Although...
> 
> I can't really give you too much grief about this one. TW is a pretty good target to slap around. Enjoy TW.


Muahahahaha


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> Holy shit Kozz. You are a crazy crazy bastage. I think the one you mailed to me is showing up tomorrow. If you pulled this stunt on me your in trouble buddy!
> 
> Although...
> 
> I can't really give you too much grief about this one. TW is a pretty good target to slap around. Enjoy TW.


John, John, john u have no clue......


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> John, John, john u have no clue......


Et tu, Thomas? Et tu?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Thanks to the Herfabomber.


Smoke Inn :: Cigars :: Tatuaje Anarchy - Si Exclusive Product

here's where to get more if ya liked it,Dan

if ya want to go in on a box split or something,let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> Et tu, Thomas? Et tu?


Little birdy talked to me.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Great hit. I hope you enjoy them teedles.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Smoke Inn :: Cigars :: Tatuaje Anarchy - Si Exclusive Product
> 
> here's where to get more if ya liked it,Dan
> 
> if ya want to go in on a box split or something,let me know and we can work something out.


Maybe the wife will let me get a Christmas present for myself after she forgets about my 100 cigar order from Cbid this week... If I do that it'll be a box split. Thanks Pete, you're not too bad for a llama.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Maybe the wife will let me get a Christmas present for myself after she forgets about my 100 cigar order from Cbid this week... If I do that it'll be a box split. *Thanks Pete, you're awsome! I wish I was a llama!*


Fixed ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the hell would I want to be a llama? When you're on the most elite bombing force on Puff, anything else would just be a step down.


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

a very nice hit! those sticks look gorgeous!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Why the hell would I want to be a llama? When you're on the most elite bombing force on Puff, anything else would just be a step down.


I am on the most elite bombing force in Puff,Dan....you didn't need to remind me of that.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I wish I was on the most elite bombing force in Puff,Dan....i hate how I'm always reminded of that. I guess I'll have to blow that freakin mouse up again to help me cope.


Fixed for clarity.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I am on the most elite bombing force in Puff,Dan....you didn't need to remind me of that.


Welcome to the squids Pete! When did you switch alliances?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's "little freakin' mouse",Sir....if you're going to quote me,at least get it right.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Originally Posted by ouirknotamuzd
> I wish I was on the most elite bombing force in Puff,Dan....i hate how I'm always reminded of that. I guess I'll have to blow that freakin mouse up again to help me cope.
> 
> Fixed for clarity.


*Brain:* Don't you get it? We have to fight each other to have some sense of competition. Just beating on squids gets boring....

*Pinky:* It does????


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Welcome to the squids Pete! When did you switch alliances?


one mass bombing does not make you an elite bombing group,Sir..just like winning one championship does not make you a Dynasty.....what makes a group "elite" is the ability to consistently repeat their performances many times

perhaps,if you can do another one you'll get to be referred to as a "cohesive bombing group".....but not even close to "elite".


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Don't you get it? We have to fight each other to have some sense of competition. Just beating on squids gets boring....
> 
> *Pinky:* It does????


Herfabomber: Sure as Hell does.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> one mass bombing does not make you an elite bombing group,Sir..just like winning one championship does not make you a Dynasty.....what makes a group "elite" is the ability to consistently repeat their performances many times
> 
> perhaps,if you can do another one you'll get to be referred to as a "cohesive bombing group".....but not even close to "elite".


Sit back, relax and fire up a good stick, Pete.

We're far from done. We're looking past elite and dynasty status, we will be the greatest of all time!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

how about being more realistic and aspire to having half your members still around for the next bombing,if there is one.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Someone grab a shovel, the sh1t's gettin deep in here....


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Their seems to be a bit of overcofidence going on lately and I was looking for something like this



I learned that you shouldn't do a Google image search on "cocky" with safe search turned off. uke:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> how about being more realistic and aspire to having half your members still around for the next bombing,if there is one.


Full participation is not something to aspire to, it's a given with us. You can take that to the bank!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I learned that you shouldn't do a Google image search on "cocky" with safe search turned off. uke:


I learned something similar when searching for a good bomb picture header and I searched for explosion.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that is an insane hit Kozz!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Sit back, relax and fire up a good stick, Pete.
> 
> We're far from done. We're looking past elite and dynasty status, we will be the greatest of all time!


Oh, you'll get GOAT status.... Just you wait....


----------

